# 2009 White Gold Tarmac SL2



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

Just finished putting together my dream bike a few days ago. Bike weighed in at 14.5 pounds with pedals and cages.










FRAME: Tarmac SL2 White Gold 56 cm
WHEELS: Reynolds Assault
GRUPPO: SRAM RED
CRANKSET: Easton EC90 Crank with ceramic BB
HANDLEBARS: FSA 44cm Carbon KWING
CHAIN: KMC X10SL Gold
STEM: FSA OS 115 120mm
SADDLE: Specialized Toupe
PEDALS: Shimano Dura Ace
HOUSING: Jagwire Racer Cable Kit Gold
TIRES: White Vredestein Fortezza TriComp Slick
CAGES: Pro Carbon
COMPUTER: Sigma Rox 8.0


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

very nicely spec'd bike. I really like Reynolds wheels...bombproof and light.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

You think you're gonna get away with only one pic....think again. More pics please :thumbsup:


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

*More Pictures*


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

*Even More Pictures*


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Gorgeous bike! I am truly envious, though that bike would far exceed the abilities of it's motor, in my case.
Just curious, what do you think of the TRP brakes? I've been eying the Feather brakes and TRPs. Have fun!


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Great looking bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! The bike has been truly a pleasure to ride. Quick & smooth. The stiffest frame I've been on. 

The wheels are extremely stiff yet still smooth. Riding a full carbon hoop is amazing. In terms price performance you can't go wrong with the Reynolds. 

The brakes are excellent. Very light and strong. That being said, I've only tried these brakes on the Reynolds carbon rim and you don't get the same stopping power as on an aluminum rim.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow. Nice build. I'm on pro sl2 w assaults/record10 and absolutely love it. The wheels are really great so far. I'm running gp4 seasons, which have prolly taken a bit away from them. 
I'm still experiencing a bit of seatpost slippage. I pasted it, and hope to alleviate the issue b4 I start sanding it down. 
How do the white tires work for you? You like that tire?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

great frameset choice ;-)
I also recently finished building same frame, same color :-D
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2130439&postcount=1


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

jhamlin38 said:


> Wow. Nice build. I'm on pro sl2 w assaults/record10 and absolutely love it. The wheels are really great so far. I'm running gp4 seasons, which have prolly taken a bit away from them.
> I'm still experiencing a bit of seatpost slippage. I pasted it, and hope to alleviate the issue b4 I start sanding it down.
> How do the white tires work for you? You like that tire?


In regards to the seat post slippage, some carbon specific grease / anti-seize should do the trick. 

The wheels are absolutely amazing. Hold their speed really well. Descending is a blast! At some point I may swap out the OEM bearings for ceramic bearings. The only thing so far with the wheelset has been the squeling/howl with the Reynolds supplied carbon brake pads. I have some carbon swisstops on the way...

In regards to the tires I've always been a fan of the vredestein Fortezza TriComps. They are rated up to 175 psi! The Reynolds rim only goes up to 140psi I believe so be careful... The tires feel very nice. Fast, forgiving and supple - even at 130 psi. Combined with the Assaults, they corner really nicely. I'm taking turns faster and more confidently than before. The Tarmac's steering is stellar! 

Although the Conti's handle and roll extremely well, I never liked their braking performance. The tires would lock up on me pretty often. I've been fortunate in the sense that I rarely flat (2 in 4000 miles - knock on wood) with race tires. 

I had an almost brand new pair of red tricomps lying around but the white just looked hotter....


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

tom_h said:


> great frameset choice ;-)
> I also recently finished building same frame, same color :-D
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2130439&postcount=1


Nice build! How do you like the record?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

treehugger said:


> Nice build! How do you like the record?


Mine is actually Chorus-11 , substituting Record brake calipers.

I'm quite pleased with the Campy function & design, although I still "miss" an occasional shift :-o, as Shimano shifting method is so deeply ingrained into my mind. Another ride or two should cure that.

I setup the 50-34 rings and 12-27 cassette to equal the lowest gearing of my older bike's road-triple-ring (50-39-30 rings & 12-23 cassette) ... maybe it's a "placebo" effect due to the "thrill of newness" but so far I haven't needed the two largest 25 & 27 cogs, on my usual hill rides (the Tarmac is also 6 lbs lighter!). 
If this "placebo" becomes permanent , I may switch to an 11-25, 11sp cassette.


----------



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have to ask, how much does one of these babies go for? I need to know so I can start saving up .


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

skibud2 said:


> I have to ask, how much does one of these babies go for? I need to know so I can start saving up .


Doesn't matter. I only live once  But yeah, I was saving for a long time and sold my old bike (2006 Allez).


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

the tarmac pro sl2 is about 18-19 hundred, vs c'dale and madones that are over a grand more, for the framesets.
i'm pretty impressed by these tarmacs. they're just about perfect. Not the "magic" of a 595 ultra, EPS, or Parlee. But certainly a phenomenal value.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

For 2009 Specialized discontinued the Pro SL2. Now the SL2 is only available as an SWORKS frameset. It retails for $2900. Not a big difference between the two frames, but still noticeable in terms of weight and stiffness when out of the saddle. For many, the Pro will actually be a more comfortable ride.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

treehugger said:


> For 2009 Specialized discontinued the Pro SL2. Now the SL2 is only available as an SWORKS frameset. It retails for $2900. Not a big difference between the two frames, but still noticeable in terms of weight and stiffness when out of the saddle. For many, the Pro will actually be a more comfortable ride.


FWIW & IMHO, I'm finding my SWorks SL2 to be _very_ smooth riding, with negligible road harshness. No worse, and possibly better, than my previous bike with Alum frame, CF fork, and CF seat stays (IMHO, these combination materials are a gimmick).

Higher TPI tires do make a difference in ride quality ... I ride Michelin Pro3Race, and I can definitely notice a difference relative to cheaper entry-level tires. For this reason alone, I prefer "race" tires.

BUT -- my So Calif roads are all pretty good ... generally good asphalt ... no "chip seal" or frost-damaged surfaces. 

The "more comfy" frame designs may be a non-issue for those riding in warmer climates, where roads are not subject to winter damage.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

tom_h said:


> BUT -- my So Calif roads are all pretty good ... generally good asphalt ... no "chip seal" or frost-damaged surfaces.


Envious. Some of the roads here in the area suck. Especially in the spring time. The SL2 is wonderfully smooth on the roads here, especially with the full carbon hoops. Every now and then its a bit harsh over rough roads. I'm sure most frames would feel harsh over those rough patches except for maybe a Roubaix with 25's.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Tree -

That bike is sic, sic, sic. mofo that is sic. damn.


----------



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

Is it wrong that I just keeping coming back to this forum to look at this bike?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

that is goreous, and I don't normally say that about Specialized bikes... the coloring is perfect!


----------



## ejh (Oct 31, 2007)

very nice here is my 08


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Most excellent. Congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

I know the MSRP on the frame is 2900 but what do most bike stores let them go for. I like that frame alot.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I think it's the wheels and the gold bits that really set this one apart.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks! Only thing left to do is to put some gold chainring bolts on her and then I wont have anything else left to do....


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

wow. that really bites that they're discontinuing the pro sl2. the 1900 dollar price range for that frameset is a killer value. The s-works sl2 being 2900 is a whole 'nother catagory. Still cheaper than madone and super6's. Looks like the best value out their for a frameset from the "big 4" would be a tcr advance...
curious?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

jhamlin38 said:


> wow. that really bites that they're discontinuing the pro sl2. the 1900 dollar price range for that frameset is a killer value. The s-works sl2 being 2900 is a whole 'nother catagory. Still cheaper than madone and super6's. Looks like the best value out their for a frameset from the "big 4" would be a tcr advance...
> curious?


I don't think this is quite the case. In the 2008 model year, there was an S-Works frame at launch (10r carbon) and then an S-Works SL2 was introduced later in the year (11r carbon). For 2009 Specialized changed their line-up so that there was just one S-Works frame and this is the SL2. The frameset is $2900 and the module $3300, available in standard and team geometries. The original 2008 S-Works frame was developed further and became the 2009 Pro SL frameset, and this is available today at the $1900 list price. This is the frame that I got, and I agree that it is a "killer value". I believe it is very similar in ride to the 2008 S-Works, possibly slightly heavier and cheaper to produce due to the "triple monocoque" construction rather than AZ1, but stiffer and beefier in the bottom bracket. It continues to use the 10r carbon.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I don't think this is quite the case. In the 2008 model year, there was an S-Works frame at launch (10r carbon) and then an S-Works SL2 was introduced later in the year (11r carbon). For 2009 Specialized changed their line-up so that there was just one S-Works frame and this is the SL2. The frameset is $2900 and the module $3300, available in standard and team geometries. The original 2008 S-Works frame was developed further and became the 2009 Pro SL frameset, and this is available today at the $1900 list price. This is the frame that I got, and I agree that it is a "killer value". I believe it is very similar in ride to the 2008 S-Works, possibly slightly heavier and cheaper to produce due to the "triple monocoque" construction rather than AZ1, but stiffer and beefier in the bottom bracket. It continues to use the 10r carbon.


+1 This is all correct. I have the early '08 S-Works SL. 

From a marketing standpoint it also all makes sense.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> I don't think this is quite the case. In the 2008 model year, there was an S-Works frame at launch (10r carbon) and then an S-Works SL2 was introduced later in the year (11r carbon). For 2009 Specialized changed their line-up so that there was just one S-Works frame and this is the SL2. The frameset is $2900 and the module $3300, available in standard and team geometries. The original 2008 S-Works frame was developed further and became the 2009 Pro SL frameset, and this is available today at the $1900 list price. This is the frame that I got, and I agree that it is a "killer value". I believe it is very similar in ride to the 2008 S-Works, possibly slightly heavier and cheaper to produce due to the "triple monocoque" construction rather than AZ1, but stiffer and beefier in the bottom bracket. It continues to use the 10r carbon.


My uderstanding is that the 2008.5 Pro SL2 and 2009 Pro SL are the same. Both were derived from the 2008 S-Works SL2 using the IS construction with identical tube shapes and geometry. The difference is in the carbon - 11r for the SL2 vs 10r for the Pro SL.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=09Tarmac&eid=115

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> I don't think this is quite the case. In the 2008 model year, there was an S-Works frame at launch (10r carbon) and then an S-Works SL2 was introduced later in the year (11r carbon). For 2009 Specialized changed their line-up so that there was just one S-Works frame and this is the SL2. The frameset is $2900 and the module $3300, available in standard and team geometries. The original 2008 S-Works frame was developed further and became* the 2009 Pro SL frameset*, and this is available today at the $1900 list price. This is the frame that I got, and I agree that it is a "killer value". I believe it is very similar in ride to the 2008 S-Works, *possibly slightly heavier and cheaper to produce due to the "triple monocoque" construction rather than AZ1*, but stiffer and beefier in the bottom bracket. It continues to use the 10r carbon.


To set the record straight, the Pro SL actually uses FACT IS construction, same as the S-Works SL2, so IMHO it's even more of a killer value.  

Coincidentally, I visited my Spec shop today and was told the Pro SL frameset wasn't available till the end of August.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> To set the record straight, the Pro SL actually uses FACT IS construction, same as the S-Works SL2, so IMHO it's even more of a killer value.


I'm not sure that I bent the record in any way, , though I did omit FACT IS. I only remember the triple monocoque and 10r because there's a decal on the frame that says so.



PJ352 said:


> Coincidentally, I visited my Spec shop today and was told the Pro SL frameset wasn't available till the end of August.


I was quoted a 2-3 month lead time on the Pro SL frame-set last October. It arrived in a month. Won't the 2010's start to trickle in around August anyway?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> I'm not sure that I bent the record in any way, , though I did omit FACT IS. I only remember the triple monocoque and 10r because there's a decal on the frame that says so.


Point taken. I wasn't implying you were incorrect, merely wanted to clarify that the same method of construction was used on the S-Works SL2 and Pro SL. Fact is (pun intended) we're both right, because triple monocoque is a proprietary term used by Specialized that states:
_A one piece frame in which three subsections are assembled separately then molded together in a single piece._

Wikipedia states - _Monocoque is a construction technique that supports structural load by using an object's external skin as opposed to using an internal frame or truss that is then covered with a non-load-bearing skin._

AZ1 and FACT IS are _methods_ of construction, an example being cf layup schedules used. I believe Specialized details the differences somewhere on their website, but the Pro SL uses FACT IS as the method of construction and triple monocoque to mold.



ukbloke said:


> I was quoted a 2-3 month lead time on the Pro SL frame-set last October. It arrived in a month. Won't the 2010's start to trickle in around August anyway?


I'm located in upstate NY, so by the end of August I'm left with about 6 weeks of riding, before I'm relegated to the trainer. Yes, it's possible that the frameset could show up sooner, but no guarantee.

IME new model year bikes aren't really available till October/ November. The rumors and bike shows start sooner, but no real bikes.


----------

